# Smashbox Brushes?



## Indian Barbie (Feb 22, 2009)

What are your opinions on the Smashbox makeup brushes? I've been eyeing a set on QVC and thought it was great value... but are they comparable to mac? Appreciate any feedback thanks


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

I only have the angled liner brush (no 21) which I LOVE!! It makes applying liner so much easier.

I like the look of the face & body brush (no 19).


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2009)

I really like the smashbox brushes but I don't feel that the quality is as good as MAC.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

I love my smashbox brushes.....But I agree...they do not compare in quality to MAC but they will get the job done...


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm most likely in the minority. But I love these brushes and I believe they're same to better quality than MAC brushes, however MAC has a better selection/amount of brushes. They're my favourite brushes to buy.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 12, 2009)

I just bought a brush set and i think it was fantastic value and quality!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 19, 2009)

They aren't bad but unfortunately i've had two literally just fall apart on me. I won't be buying them again.


----------



## EdenBunny (Mar 21, 2009)

I have bought the brush set from decadence collection and they are quite good. They are synthetic so are not soft like natural bristles brushes, but most of the ordinary brushes are made of natural bristles. I like most the foundation brush #13 and the angled blush brush #24, the eye brushes are a little bit hard.
Unfortunately I don't know mac brushes and cannot compare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry!


----------



## Jinni (Mar 21, 2009)

I really like my Smashbox brushes. I have two sets (2007 and 2008 holiday) and some single brushes. I really like the #19 for powder products that aren't very pigmented. 

The kabukis they include with their bronzers and powders are awful though. Very scratchy.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone else have the Half Moon brush? It's the only smashbox item in my collection so far.
I use it to pack powder under the eyes (to catch eyeshadow fallout) but if anyone can suggest any more uses to me I would be grateful!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 7, 2009)

I Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Does anyone else have the Half Moon brush? It's the only smashbox item in my collection so far.
I use it to pack powder under the eyes (to catch eyeshadow fallout) but if anyone can suggest any more uses to me I would be grateful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use it to contour sometimes, mainly depending on my mood.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I
I use it to contour sometimes, mainly depending on my mood._

 
Why didn't I think of that? Lol. I'm used to using NARS ita brushes for that so I didn't even think of it. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody else?


----------



## cindycs (Apr 19, 2009)

i have that same smashbox half moon brush and i had no idea what to do with it, so i googled it and it brought me to this forum. its not very soft to me, very rough on my face. but those are some good suggestions of how to use them. thanks


----------



## DARtheSTAR (May 14, 2009)

I bought the face & body brush, I love it! I use it to apply my mineral foundations.


----------



## frocher (May 15, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## naijapretty (May 18, 2009)

I have the no. 15 crease brush, its very nice and made of hair. the quality's as good as mac. If the half-moon brush is like their fan brush 22, you can use to apply all-over powder on your face, particularly if you're going for a glowy look, so as not to pile on powder. Also, the fan brush is great for applying very pigmented blushes.
check out their application videos, which is under the tab "Insider secrets", which are really good.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 18, 2009)

I have the lip brush and I REALLY like it, picks up just the right amount of colour for me.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 18, 2009)

I have the lager brush for cheeks, the liner brush and an es brush. They are pretty crappy. I would go to CVS and buy the essence of beauty brushes. They arent bad and cheap.


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 9, 2009)

The one brush that I love and adore and get the most use out of is my Smashbox Precision Highlighter brush.
It came with the Past, Present & Future Collection, which may have only been available on QVC. Anyways, when you got the kit it was the brush for the Light Cast Detail Highlighter, but OMG! I use it for everything.
It's the perfect size for eyeshadow & lip color and you can even do contouring around the nose with it.
Anyways, you  might be able to find it on ebay or something, but it really is a lifesaver.


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 11, 2009)

Smashbox brushes are made by the same manufacturer as MAC. 

Anisa International - you can google them 

they make brushes for 
Kevin A
laura mercier
Sephora
Smashbox
A design 
Becca
Lola
MAC

Also check out Hakuhodo USA 
i believe they make shu umeura's brushes 

expensive but well worth it.
HTH


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got their mini kabuki brush...which is absolute crap. It sheds so badly!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 20, 2009)

I got the Smashbox encounter brush set that came out during the fall of 07. There was a fluffy powder brush, shadow brush like the 239, small flat liner brush, pencil brush like 219, and concealer brush like the MAC one. I think they are better though because they are made of soft synthetic fibers much like the Too Faced Teddy bear brushes and aren't scratchy or prickly like some natural hairs can be. Best brush purchase ever. I still use all the brushes on a regular basis. I do have to say that I don't like the foundation brush. It has no resistance and is flimsy. Shame that it's not a permanent set or that the brushes are sold individually!

smashbox ENCOUNTER BRUSH KIT | smashbox cosmetics


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 29, 2009)

I have most of the full-sized brushes from Smashbox, and I've got to say that the quality is decent.  
The ones that I've got are:
Arched Eyeliner Brush 21
Fan Brush 22
Face & Body Brush 19
Concealer Brush 4
Foundation Brush 13
Crease Brush 10
Blush Brush 16
Blending Brush 3
Powder Brush 1
Definer Brush 15
And brush 11, which I think they've discontinued, but it's a fluffly angled brush that I use sometimes to put on my browbone highlight.

The brushes are pretty good, not as good as MAC, in my opinion, but they apply makeup quite well.

Another thing is that MAC has more brushes for sure.

Something I noticed is that the Face & Body brush #19 sheds A LOT.  It's really nice to apply powder or to buff away extra blush when I OD on blush, but I've had it for over a year now, and everytime I wash it, it STILL sheds.  And sometimes when I'm putting on my powder founation, I get little bristles all oer my face and shirt.  It's a lovely brush, but my only problem with it is that it sheds too much!

And if anyone wants an in-depth review of any of the brushes listed, let me know.


----------



## Lalubell (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't used many of the Smashbox brushes, but I LOOOVE the Arced Liner Brush #21.. it's is so easy to use and it's really precise!


----------

